# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Kerio WRF 6.3.1(видео в инете)

## jjoni

На шлюзе стоит kerio. В последнее время в инете нельзя просматривать видео! практически со всех ресурсов! Подскажите, в чем может быть дело? Сам настройки не ставил... Как и где обратно включить возможность просмотра видео?

_Добавлено через 19 часов 10 минут 29 секунд_
И че, реально никто не может помочьИ? Первый раз про Керио слышим или про то, что в инете можно видео запрещать? Че такие жадные?

----------


## gavru

Поставь TraffPro там есть всё и это полноценный маршрутизатор а не слезливый прокси сервер который может не пропускать часть трафика, в traffpro реализовано функций дофига, но тебе нужн только основные: учёт трафа, шейпер, работа с несколькими провайдерами, блокировка ресурсов типа одноглазников и прочее, можно скачать бесплатную версию на оф. сайте http://traffpro.ru

----------

